# Falla tv sony imagen , problema de convergencia



## alet3050 (Nov 18, 2009)

Tengo un TV sony trinitron de 34" con problemas de convergencia,  osea veo en la pantalla los 3 rayos que me envia el cañon corridos...no estan centrados, por ende la imagen es borrosa..Trate de solucionarla desde el yugo pero no se puede centrar los 3 colores...alguien tiene idea cual puede ser el problema?? 
Saludos


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Nov 18, 2009)

por lo que dices puede ser un problema del yugo lo has cambiado?

saludos!!!


----------



## alet3050 (Nov 18, 2009)

No quiero comprar un yugo nuevo, sin estar seguro q el problema no sea otra cosa...


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Nov 18, 2009)

no quiero decir que lo compres, aunque pues lo digo por que yo conozco muchos que podrian prestarmelo, pero por lo visto ese no es tu caso.

al menos podrias subir una miagen de como se ve tu tv creo que viendolo puedo ayudarte mas.

saludos


----------



## RaFFa (Nov 18, 2009)

Que tiempo tiene el susodicho aparato? describe mas cosas, di si el televisor tiene falta de contraste... cosas de esas, por que los tubos trinitron tienen un inconveniente muy fullero, y es que esos tubos se gastan con muchísima facilidad, y como ya has podido ver, en el cuello del tubo no existe ningún tipo de ajuste de convergencia dinámica o estática, ya que esos tubos son autoconvergentes.


Un saludo.


----------



## alet3050 (Nov 19, 2009)

Si Raffa el tv tiene unos 10 años o mas, el contraste es bueno la imagen no es muy mala y por lo q pude ver el zocalo del tubo esta oscuro (nose si llega a estar pinchado), la imagen se ve como 3D (defasado los 3 colores primarios).
Me acabo de enterar q esos tubos son autoconvergentes! yo muevo las 3 perillas de plasticos del yugo y cambia un poco pero nunca puedo dejar los 3 rayos bien centrados, calculo q el problema esta en la placa de convergencia, pero no veo ningun componente q este quemado..


----------



## RaFFa (Nov 19, 2009)

Solo te puedo dar una recomendación que dudo de su eficacia, se trata de acercar unos pequeños imanes a la pantalla y ver si lo que te pasa se corrije en mayor o menor grado, otra opción seria regenerar el tubo, pero no creo que funcione.
¿Revisaste a fondo la zona de la autoconvergencia?.
Si aun hecho todo esto no lo corrijes...te recomiendo que te deshagas del TV ya que va a ser un desperdicio de tiempo y dinero con algo que no va a tener arreglo.


Un saludo


----------

